# Ron Artest Suspended!



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very top of http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml says the nba has suspended artest for game 2


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

That's stupid. If it's the play I'm thinking of, it was clearly an accident. I'm not even a Kings fan but I think this is lame.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

...


> Artest suspended one game for throwing forearm
> 
> April 24, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What the hell! I didn't even see the play. 

Anybody remember it? Was it suspension worthy?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The incident occurred with 9:07 remaining in the third quarter of the playoff opener in San Antonio. Game 2 is Tuesday night, also in San Antonio.
> 
> Artest and Ginobili had been involved in an incident early in the game when the Spurs forward elbowed Artest in the lip just 18 seconds into the playoff opener.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14247236p-15064918c.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks intentional to me.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

^oh okay. That wasn't the play I was thinking of, and in that clip it definitely looks like it could be intentional. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ahhhh, now seeing it, I could go either way (suspension or not).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "You know with Ron's questionable past, they're going to look for a way to get him," said Bonzi Wells, who will get many of Artest's defensive assignments. "Whether it's minor or major, they're going to look at it in a different way."
> 
> The one-game suspension caught both Artest's teammates and the Spurs completely by surprise, because neither club thought the personal foul was even worthy of postgame comment, much less a suspension nearly 48 hours after the fact.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2419799


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If he'd known he would get suspended for that, he would have hit him harder. I would have.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest Comments on Suspension


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

WTChan said:


> If he'd known he would get suspended for that, he would have hit him harder. I would have.


I thought the same thing. I also knew they would suspend him as soon as I read that it was being considered. The league can't have Ron and his reputation hurting golden boy Manu or his golden boy Spurs. 

When I heard about the suspention, I was mad because I didn't see it, so I assumed it must have not been that bad, but it is pretty blatant- I guess this is the price we pay since we got the far superior player in the Peja-Artest. 

I am not about to hold it against him. He made Kings basketball fun again, and we wouldn't be here without him. But I had hoped he would leave this sorta thing behind... And it's not like I wouldn't like to elbow Manu in the head a few times. 

Get used to it for the remainder of the series, Kings fans. The Spurs have a reputation as a hard-nosed, physical team, so they will be able to get away with way more than us. Pistons get the same thing. Next game if Bowen does exactly the same thing as Artest did, he won't be suspended. So be prepared. 

Without Artest, Manu is definetaly gonna light us up just like Parker, and Tim may get something going to, we are going to have to come out hitting our outside shots and continue all night to have a chance...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im still trying to figure out why the league hates the kings so much...???

its bad enough you guys get the worst officiating EVER in every playoff game...now this?

EDIT: nevermind, they are playing the spurs


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

as a pacer fan, you kings fans might not like what i have to say but-
ron deserved the suspension for a poorly disguised forearm to manu's head. i heard that manu got ron earlier in the game but, you had better get used to this kind of thing with artest. it WILL happen again- count on it. ron is at his worst when the pressure is on. back in the 04 ecf's against detroit, rip hamilton got away with a cheap shot to ron's uhm- well, uh you know -downstairs and ron was mad about it. that is understandable. the next play, ron responded by giving rip a forearm to his head. however, ron is SO predictable when things like this happen he ALWAYS has to get his revenge. and every time he feels someone did something to him in a game of consequence, he will crumble and fall apart. he is your best player but, your best player is always on shaky ground upstairs.

he is easy to figure out, frustrate him a bit and just watch him lose his cool. it will happen again next year in the playoffs. as goes ron artest....so will the kings. this is just the tip of the iceberg as to why you guys got him for cheap. he has talents and abilities that are undisputed but, he has issues with his temper and always will. just because he is a king now won't change that. i once thought he would change his behaviour when he had been suspended with the pacers and started playing again but, his head is always somewhere else and then somewhere else again. i feel bad for the kings fans- they took a chance on a guy they knew had issues like this but thought they could roll the dice and hope a new slate would make a difference but, it is still ron. i don't know what can be done with him since the kings are pretty much stuck with the talented madman. you guys will just have to hope in the future that he won't do something like this again. unfortunately, hope just isn't enough.
p.s.
don't hope the next time he does something like hit a guy harder like some have suggested on other boards as well- for he will get suspended for an even longer time.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

maybe he was trying to scatch his head and that damn manu got in his way...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Ron's lip is still swollen to twice the size. Artest didn't try to hurt the guy, so I am cool with it. The Spurs were playing physical we needed to as well.


----------

